# My journey with my serger!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been having issues with my 25+-year-old Baby Lock. I've been meticulous about keeping it clean of lint, but, after it runs for a bit, it gets loud and struggles. I have oiled what parts I can reach, but it still goes into the loud/struggle mode.

Yesterday, I finally asked DH for advice. We read the instruction book and it basically said that it needs no oiling for many years because the major moving parts are made of OIL-IMPREGNATED METAL. On other words, he feels that it is plain worn out and tired. He feels that we have nothing to lose if he looks around into it.

As I told Angie, I don't know how long I'll continue to sew. Arthritis and failing sight can be frustrating. I asked her for her opinion of a Janome 7933. It's inexpensive-enough for what I wish to do with a serger. It's on sale too. The one thing I want to know about is how easy it is to thread! The Baby Lock was VERY frustrating and I don't want that again!

Sunday, I'm going to Hancock Fabrics to check it out!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Artie I read some reviews about the baby locks and they said the rod (don't know what it's called) that turns would get hot and expand, that would cause it to have problems. Don't know if yours was one of them that does that or not.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I hit send too soon. If I were you if I wasn't planning on sew for very many more years then I would find the easiest one to thread and then the cheapest. I just bought a used New Home last week for 25.00, the only thing wrong with it is the little pin that holds the pressure foot on is missing. DH said he could replace it. Don't know how hard it is to thread because it came already threaded. But can't be any worse than my 5 thread singer.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Also you could have a bad motor. Could be the motor is getting hot and slowing down.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Having owned and used a number of old machines, usually a professional cleaning will fix ALMOST every problem. I asked the repair guy why cleaning helped, when I took in an old Viking that I got at an Auction. It smelled bad when plugged in!! Repair guy said that old grease and oil get hard over time. They also attract dust, lint, which can stick to the oil, grease, which will eventually harden in time. That kind of stuff will impede the close fitting parts in even the best name machines, so you have all kinds of difficulty sewing on them.

He cleaned the Viking very well, took everything apart, told me that the grease was hard as a dinner plate, thick with dirt INSIDE. There are places inside that the regular person never sees, that do need to be lubricated after being cleaned. That machine has been a real workhorse for me. One of the early models, with metal gears, can sew almost anything, great embroidry unit. Well worth the purchase price of $20. and the cost of cleaning which was about $70. It has been in for cleaning about every 5 years since, and needed it done. Machine comes home and works perfectly afterwards. I do get a lot of sewing done with it.

I did the same recently with a Phaff serger. Got it cleaned after purchase, works like a champ for me.

I label my machines after servicing, so I have an idea of when they need to go back again. That 5years seems to work pretty good for me. My machines go thru times of heavy use, then just sitting around while I do other stuff. Plenty of time to collect dust or lint when in use. I am not sure if a machine cover would change the amount of dust they collect. Mine sit out on a table, ready to use anytime.

I don't think any of my machines are younger than 15 years, with one sewing machine over 60 years old, and another about 40 years. The two sergers are not quite that old, but not new either. They are by Phaff and Viking, my favorite brand names. They all were top models when they were made. Still very good machines, which I credit to keeping them serviced professionally as needed.

You could take the serger in for servicing, ask them to call before doing the work with information about whether it is worth being done. What is it going to cost, will it need new parts to get it going, etc? Then you can make a decision on getting a replacement machine or fixing the one you have. 

I would advise getting your own machine back, not letting them "dispose of it" for you. You could at least sell it for parts. One shop told me my machine was not worth fixing, and they could dispose of it for me! I said no, I would pick it up while thinking "At least I can give it to Mom, for parts for her machine", which was the same model. She took it to her repair man, who said "I can fix this pretty easily!!" and did so for a reasonable price. Sure glad I didn't give it away!! I don't use that first repair shop anymore.

Good luck getting your machine fixed or replaced.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Twenty years of hard use wore out my Pfaff serger. Something slipped and was adjusted and tightened and then the dealer said it just couldn't be adjusted enough anymore. 

Here's the machine I got for replacement about 3 years ago for about $200. You can read lots of customer reviews. I wrote one as Sewgal. 

I wanted differential feed, free arm, and easy change from regular serging to rolled hem. I have used it a lot. 

I ordered on line with free shipping for pickup at my store. Return policy ... take it to any WM store within 30 days. I made it a point to use it a lot during the 30 days to be sure I wanted to keep it.

Brother 1034D Serger Lay-in Thread Sewing Machine - Walmart.com

BTW if it didn't last as long as the Pfaff, I figured I could buy a new one every 5 years for what I paid for the Pfaff and service and parts charges over 20 years.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I thought I'd update everyone who is not on my Facebook account.

Today, DH and I took the serger apart. Wowsers, even though I've been meticulous about cleaning it, there was a lot of lint and dead Asian beetles in the inner workings. We cleaned and cleaned and then he took over. 

He greased and oiled it thoroughly. Then, he started using it (without thread). At first, it worked like a dream and then it started struggling. He kept feeling various parts until he found the one that was hot.

After considering the cost of the part, labor (not his as he doesn't have the equipment)/ age of the machine, the serger was gone to the happy hunting ground for sergers.

Tomorrow I will be looking at the Janome 7933 and I've been researching allbrands.com too.

Any and all posts and suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

go read your facebook messages.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> go read your facebook messages.


:happy:


----------

